# PCI Express x 16 Video Cards



## newbie567 (May 22, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good PCI Express X16 video card that will work with FreeBSD 10, xorg 7.7 and work with HDMI, mplayer, and xine?


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2014)

Any NVidia card will work with the x11/nvidia-driver driver.


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2014)

Radeon cards up to the 6000 series should work.  The highest one I've tested is a 5750, which works fine.  mplayer works on it, although I don't know whether it takes advantage of video features.  I have not used xine, nor have I actually tried the HDMI output.


----------



## newbie567 (Jun 1, 2014)

I got an nvidia card working with the driver, but once I start X, I can't log out of it or go into any of the virtual terminals.  The hdmi monitor just has a signal loss and I have to press Alt + F9 to get back into X.


----------



## tingo (Jun 6, 2014)

The problem with losing the picture when switching to a vt from X is known, and I believe it is not fixed (corrected) yet.


----------



## kpa (Jun 6, 2014)

tingo said:
			
		

> The problem with losing the picture when switching to a vt from X is known, and I believe it is not fixed (corrected) yet.



It won't be fixed on the old console drivers because they can't be adapted easily to interract with the KMS drivers. Instead, there's the Newcons system that is still under development but is already quite usable:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------

